# Help with identifying my train set



## playart (Mar 25, 2008)

i have come across a model train set amoungst my fathers belongings, and am curious to find out info on it. The entire set is still in its original packaging, unopened. the cover says HO scale, made by PLAYART.It is red with a beige stripe down the side. There is one locomotive and 3 carriages. on the side of the locomotive it writes SBB CFF FFS and a number (11103). It is all electric with lights and has the entire set of tracks and the transformer. 

i would appriciate any info on this. thanks alot


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

I suggest researching playart then from there finding the train. Thats all I can think of.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmm, I am assuming this is the train you have? Cached eBay pages FTW! It looks like a nice set  - http://cgi.ebay.com/PlayArt-HO-Scal...021954766QQihZ023QQcategoryZ484QQcmdZViewItem

--------------------

Google says it is on this page somewhere, but I can not read German, LOL... Here, I used a cheap online translator so you can read it, although the English is a little broken of course... http://www.bahnwahn.de/limasbbae66/




> *Preface*
> 
> With the Lima Ae 6/6 of the SBB, my second short survey comes over a model family of a manufacturer (after the Mehano Boeing-Trams) now Online. Further become (hopefully) follow, be restricted that to the essential data and give should therewith simply a short overview over a model.
> 
> ...


----------



## ntrainlover (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like a very good set from a name I have never heard of.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

playart said:


> i have come across a model train set amoungst my fathers belongings, and am curious to find out info on it. The entire set is still in its original packaging, unopened. the cover says HO scale, made by PLAYART.It is red with a beige stripe down the side. There is one locomotive and 3 carriages. on the side of the locomotive it writes SBB CFF FFS and a number (11103). It is all electric with lights and has the entire set of tracks and the transformer.
> 
> i would appriciate any info on this. thanks alot


Sounds like a European brand. SBB is the national Swiss Railway. From the looks of it, the manufacturer may not be in business anymore.

Post some pics if you can!


----------



## playart (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks guys for the quick reply. BOSTON&MAINE......you were right, it is exactly the model you pointed out. 
i was just curious for your exprtise, on the value of this product. for insurance sake.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

playart said:


> thanks guys for the quick reply. BOSTON&MAINE......you were right, it is exactly the model you pointed out.
> i was just curious for your exprtise, on the value of this product. for insurance sake.


I hope you are talking to Tworail and not to me, LOL... I am an O scale guy and do not know anything more about HO than what Google will tell me :laugh:


----------



## playart (Mar 25, 2008)

oh ok thanks anyway. would anyone know the value of this train set?


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

Hard to say. But my gut feeling is maybe a couple hundred dollars if it is in absolute mint condition.

Lima, if that is the company it was made by, does not and did not have a stellar reputation in the industry and did not making a lot of stuff worth collecting.

I have some Lima N scale coaches that I bought sight unseen and to me they are junk, I wouldn't even sell them to anyone.

But don't let that discourage you from finding more information on the set, I hate to be a downer like that but that's about all I can offer.

I would still like to see some pictures, close ups if possible.


----------

